# Monster Black Drum



## JLX (Jan 19, 2011)

Here are a few pictures from my latest fishing trip. When I first got to my drum hole I arrived with 4 crabs that I would use for bait. After about 30 minutes into the fishing trip I hooked one drum around 40 inches and fought it for about 20 minutes and broke the fish off and then had two more bites that used my three other crabs! I headed back to the house to get the rest of the crabs that I had in my trap for the chance of one more immense fish before dark. About 30 minutes after arriving back to my fishing spot I received my first bite. I hooked the fish and immediately realized that this fish was a little bigger as it nearly spooled the light action spinning reel twice by taking almost all of my 150 yards of line. After fighting the fish for an hour, I made a call to my girlfriend who was in Portland so that she could help me finish landing the fish. When she arrived she fought the fish for the last 20 minutes of the fight. That is when I lip gaffed the fish and quickly took a few pictures and got the length of the fish before letting it go. The fish was 50 inches long and swam away strong to fight another day! 

<*((JLX))>< 
Jerk Lip Express


----------

